

$25M Round of Financing and 400% Growth for Couchbase - jchrisa
http://blog.couchbase.com/25m-round-financing-and-400-growth-couchbase

======
jacquesm
Congratulations. This investment makes a lot more sense to me than some of the
others in recent times. The Uber one for instance, though I hope they'll give
their investors a healthy ROI I can't figure out how they arrived at the
valuation they did. In the case of Couchbase that is a lot easier (at least
for me...).

~~~
tbdenney
Very exciting news!

------
mathattack
Congrats!

